# Warped Hozan Trying Stand



## fat tire trader (Aug 28, 2022)

This was in my workshop that burned to the ground in the end of June. The main part is warped. Some of the small parts are still good. This could be a nice display piece.


----------



## Rchat (Sep 10, 2022)

$20.00


----------



## fat tire trader (Sep 11, 2022)

Thanks, no deal


----------

